# FOCUS TV sucht Opfer von Flirtfever.de!!!



## FOCUS TV (13 Januar 2011)

*Liebe Computerbetrug User, *

*ähnlich wie eine Kollegin von Spiegel TV suche ich für eine FOCUS TV Reportage Opfer von Flirtfever.de!!!*
*Wer ist hier schon mal abgezockt worden und hat den Verdacht, dass die Firmal Lockvögel einsetzt?*
*Ich freue mich auf zahlreiche Zuschriften unter * stephanie.guenzl(a)focustv.de.

*Lieben Dank und Grüße!*

*Steffi*


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: FOCUS TV sucht Opfer von Flirtfever.de!!!*



FOCUS TV schrieb:


> .... hat den Verdacht, dass die Firmal Lockvögel einsetzt?


Eine interessante Frage! Letzte Woche waren fast 5 Millionen Accounts bei flirtfever.de angelegt und noch ein mal ein paar hundert Tausend beim Schwesterprojekt: wecontactyou.de. Der passende Diskussionsthread ist übrigens hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/57041-flirt-fever-bucht-einfach-bei-mir-ab.html


----------



## Hippo (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: FOCUS TV sucht Opfer von Flirtfever.de!!!*

Lockvögel im Sinne von Fake-Profilen oder Lockvögel im Sinne von Mails wie damals Nachbarschaftspost (?) "Jemand hat für Dich eine Nachricht auf .... hinterlassen, klicke hier um sie zu lesen"


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2011)

*AW: FOCUS TV sucht Opfer von Flirtfever.de!!!*



Hippo schrieb:


> Lockvögel im Sinne von Fake-Profilen


Ich nehme an, sie meint erste Variante. Einige Beschwerdeführer (nicht hier) behaupten immer wieder mal, dass dort nur Fakeprofile eingerichtet sein sollen. Dem gegenüber steht aber die nicht geringe Zahl angemeldeter Nutzer, von denen nicht gerade wenige schon länger dabei sind und auch brav die Premiummitgliedschaft zahlen.
Wie in all diesen Portalen hilft die Technik bei der Auswahl der Kontakte nach. Bei langweiligen, üblichen Profilen, treffen sich meiner Meinung nach die meisten "echten" Nutzer. Bei ausgefallenen Spielchen und Vorlieben jedoch, kommen auch kommerzielle Nutzer dazu, die dann z. B. AGBwidrig für ihre Leistungen werben, bis sie raus fliegen.

Dass aber von der Prebyte selbst mit Profilen nachgeholfen wird, um die Nutzer bei Stimmung zu halten, ist auch für meine Recherchen eine durchaus interessante Thematik. Dass das ganze natürlich in Schönebeck zu verantworten wäre, dort wo der Support sitzt, ist selbstredend. In München (und Umgebung, Serverstandort) gibt es nichts, wofür es sich lohnen würde, dort zu stöbern.


----------

